# Inquery:Kelly,Katty & the 500 club



## Chuggernut (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm new to this game,having heard about Kelly of BUF Magazine,a 600 pound nude centerfold.What issue did she appear in,and does anyone have any scans of her?

Also,what happenned to Katty,a 300 pound black nude model who appeared in Gent and BUF,as well as doing hardcore porn vids & pictorials.

Finally,what is the connection to the new 500 Club,as the old link is defunct and I can't find the new one.


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 4, 2006)

Chuggernut said:


> I'm new to this game,having heard about Kelly of BUF Magazine,a 600 pound nude centerfold.What issue did she appear in,and does anyone have any scans of her?
> 
> Also,what happenned to Katty,a 300 pound black nude model who appeared in Gent and BUF,as well as doing hardcore porn vids & pictorials.
> 
> Finally,what is the connection to the new 500 Club,as the old link is defunct and I can't find the new one.



Yes, that Kelly issue was a big hit. We ordered 20 copies back then (86?), I think, and may still have a few. Katty I can' recall offhand.

The "500 Club" was just a photogallery in the earlier stages of Dimensions when we had the First Virtual micropayment system (RIP) and did large high-quality scans in an era where almost all other pics out there were tiny and lousy qualty. This allowed the models to make fairly good money.


----------



## Chuggernut (Jul 4, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Katty I can' recall offhand.


She was the origional Bad Mama Jama,had a pictorial in Gent Magazine back in the early '80s,then went harcore.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jul 4, 2006)

Chuggernut said:


> She was the origional Bad Mama Jama,had a pictorial in Gent Magazine back in the early '80s,then went harcore.



I remember that spread with the beach towel. But I've never seen another spread with her.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jul 4, 2006)

Could scans be made, or would that be the illegal reproduction of material or something? But since its from '86, would the prohibitions preventing that [if any] would be expire?


----------



## Chuggernut (Nov 18, 2014)

Just found a link to a scan. Warning, some of the subsequent links are NSFW: fatluvrarchie.tumblr.com/post/76326130289/kelly-was-the-first-feedee-i-ever-came-across-she


----------



## mp7251 (Nov 19, 2014)

Now, Kelly Goodman, down to manageable weight for her age


----------



## Chuggernut (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, just got a BUF back issue in the mail today, here are the scans from it, all of them softcore NSFW nudies: http://chuggernut.smugmug.com/organize/Kelly/i-hbNDHF5


----------



## e.sato (Dec 13, 2014)

Chuggernut said:


> Well, just got a BUF back issue in the mail today, here are the scans from it, all of them softcore NSFW nudies: http://chuggernut.smugmug.com/organize/Kelly/i-hbNDHF5


"page not found", my friend...
can you fix it, please?
hugs!


----------



## Chuggernut (Dec 13, 2014)

I was able to get it fine. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Chuggernut (May 10, 2015)

Got these scans made on Tinypic. . http://oi62.tinypic.com/1huj49.jpg http://oi61.tinypic.com/303ajoz.jpg http://oi60.tinypic.com/1zz6eyw.jpg http://oi58.tinypic.com/k0koll.jpg


----------



## Chuggernut (Jun 15, 2015)

Got around to scanning the last two: http://oi57.tinypic.com/mihzjs.jpg http://oi60.tinypic.com/15mi7mf.jpg


----------



## bkm254 (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Chuggernut (Nov 17, 2015)

Didn't she do a separate nude pictorial for a (I believe) now defunct magazine called "Belly Busters"? Does anyone recall that, and have scans of it?


----------



## Chuggernut (Sep 19, 2019)

New update: Now that TinyPic has gone defunct, I've uploaded all my scans of Kelly to Imgur. Enjoy! http://imgur.com/a/jFPeR2h


----------



## e.sato (Nov 6, 2019)

Thank You!


----------

